# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Фотографии с Авиабазы Рамштаин и других Авиабаз ФРГ

## E.Schwab

E-3 761607     01.04.08

----------


## E.Schwab

E-3 761604

----------


## E.Schwab

MC-130P 95826

----------


## E.Schwab

EH101 M502 Danish Air Force

----------


## E.Schwab

C-130.......

----------


## E.Schwab

Canforce Polaris

----------


## An-Z

красивые фотки, спасибо.. но как то маловато.. продолжайте..

----------


## E.Schwab

рано утром C-17A

----------


## E.Schwab

F-16 c Spangdahlem AFB :Biggrin:

----------


## E.Schwab

C-40......

----------


## E.Schwab

.................. :Biggrin:

----------


## E.Schwab

UH-60 Blackhawk

----------


## E.Schwab

..............

----------


## E.Schwab

KC-135.......

----------


## E.Schwab

....................

----------


## E.Schwab

C-5.............

----------


## E.Schwab

.............

----------


## E.Schwab

Hawaii C-17

----------


## E.Schwab

.....................

----------


## E.Schwab

CASA CN295 PolAF

----------


## E.Schwab

C-130J RAF

----------


## E.Schwab

KC-10.....

----------


## E.Schwab

...............

----------


## E.Schwab

..............

----------


## E.Schwab

C-5 :Eek: ..........

----------


## E.Schwab

и последни

----------


## E.Schwab

A-10........

----------


## E.Schwab

Рамштаин 18.03.09

----------


## E.Schwab

C-160 GAF

----------


## E.Schwab



----------


## E.Schwab



----------


## E.Schwab



----------


## E.Schwab



----------


## E.Schwab



----------


## E.Schwab



----------


## E.Schwab

Spangdahlem AFB 06.08.08

----------


## Mig

> Spangdahlem AFB 06.08.08


Посадка парой?!
Cool!

----------


## E.Schwab



----------


## E.Schwab



----------


## E.Schwab



----------


## E.Schwab

НАТО E-3

----------


## E.Schwab



----------


## E.Schwab

привет. был сегодня опять в рамштайне
20.04.09
8:49LCT

----------


## E.Schwab

10:20LCT

----------


## E.Schwab

..............

----------


## E.Schwab

..........

----------


## E.Schwab

91-0416

----------


## E.Schwab

11:00

----------


## E.Schwab

...........

----------


## E.Schwab

...................

----------


## E.Schwab

.............

----------


## E.Schwab

................... :Eek:  :Eek:

----------


## E.Schwab

13:26

----------


## E.Schwab

17.05.09

----------


## E.Schwab

....................

----------


## E.Schwab

.................

----------


## E.Schwab

C-130J-30   1st in RS

----------


## E.Schwab

....................

----------


## E.Schwab

............

----------


## E.Schwab

..................

----------


## FLOGGER

Красота! А чем снимаешь?

----------


## E.Schwab

> Красота! А чем снимаешь?


THX!!
Canon 350D Sigma 70-300mm

----------


## E.Schwab

01.06.09

----------


## E.Schwab

......................

----------


## E.Schwab

...............

----------


## E.Schwab

.......................

----------


## E.Schwab

.....................

----------


## E.Schwab

Nadejus fotki ponrawilis

----------


## Mad_cat

Конечно понравились, спасибо за регулярные фотоотчеты :Smile:

----------


## E.Schwab

> Конечно понравились, спасибо за регулярные фотоотчеты


SPASIBA!!!

----------


## Холостяк

Интересные бортА..... Понравился коммерческий борт ДС из Джорджии "Ворлд".... №00300 с руксоставом Армии, как и Аирбасы правительственные (видимо сенаторы Европу посетили)... А-10 и Ф-16 с 52nd FW Spangdahlem AB...

----------


## E.Schwab

> Интересные бортА..... Понравился коммерческий борт ДС из Джорджии "Ворлд".... №00300 с руксоставом Армии, как и Аирбасы правительственные (видимо сенаторы Европу посетили)... А-10 и Ф-16 с 52nd FW Spangdahlem AB...


F-16 91-0416 " 52 OG"
DC-10 N136WA

----------


## FLOGGER

> Nadejus fotki ponrawilis


Поздравляю, пркрасные фото! МОЛОДЕЦ!

----------


## E.Schwab

Ramstein Air Base 09.02.2012

----------


## An-Z

Спасибо за интересные фото! Лучше фотографии заливать на наш форум, а не давать ссылку на Bilder hochladen 	- фото  не показываются.

----------


## FLOGGER

Неувядаемый "Геркулес"! Поди, уж полвека в строю, а все незаменим.

----------


## muk33

Особенно польский    :Tongue:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Особенно польский


Какая разница?

----------


## E.Schwab

Anatolian Eagle 2013/2 – Konya Air Base Turkey

----------


## E.Schwab

17.12.13 Aвиабаза Spangdahlem 52nd FW "SP"







без C-17 не идет:-) 
 

Гость c 113 Saint-Dizier-Robinson

----------


## E.Schwab

16.02.14 Aвиабаза Ramstein

----------


## Fencer

Нашел у себя.

----------

